# First Rescue Horse "Scout"



## mavericktx (Mar 13, 2014)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13130362805/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13130365795/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13130361785/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13130479893/

These were all taken 3/11/2014, this past tuesday, the same day I got him.


----------



## Heleen Strydom (Sep 2, 2013)

I can't wait to see how he changes for the best under your care. Good luck!


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Good luck with him, and be sure to post plenty of pictures!


----------



## oldoakfarm (Mar 6, 2014)

sure is a cute little feller; i look forward to seeing his development!


----------



## mavericktx (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks ya'll! I definitely will.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh, poor little guy! He's lucky you took him.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

He's a cutie regardless


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

He is so lucky you found him, he sure needs some groceries.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

hopefully he will gain weight pretty fast and stay sweet ! he is lucky you found him.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

You did such a good thing by rescuing him.  I hope he settles in well!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I hope your vet advised you on a feeding program. When a horse is this thin, weight gain needs to be slow to not overwhelm the system. The green grass may cause him more problems like founder so it might be best to keep him off it for a while.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Now that is a true rescue! Hope his recovery goes smoothly, & that he stays gentle for you. He is going to be gelded when he's strong enough for that, isn't he? Wishing you both the best.


----------



## ZombieHorseChick (Jun 5, 2014)

Good luck with him, hope he stays gentle, I've heard of stallions( horses in general though) being marnurished can cause different temperament, being a sweet gentlemen when malnourished and complete devils when brought up to weight, wish you the best of luck with him!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

any new pics ?


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

An update would be really welcomed!


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

Take good care of him! cant wait for updates! What are you going to name him and are you going to geld him?


----------

